# Seiko Skyliner



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Has anyone got a picture of a stainless Seiko Skyliner. I'd love to see one again.

I used to have one, but had it stolen from a locker in the local swimming baths.










Lovely shape, mechanical wind, I had it fitted with a stainless Speidel bracelet.

It was a watch I loved to wear all the time. Sadly missed.

Dave


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Shaky said:


> Has anyone got a picture of a stainless Seiko Skyliner.Â I'd love to see one again.
> 
> I used to have one,Â but had it stolen from a locker in the local swimming baths.
> 
> ...


It's about the 16th watch down.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit classy looking.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a picture of a stainless Seiko Skyliner.Â I'd love to see one again.
> ...


Hi Roy,

thanks for coming back to me. Now that's interesting. The Skyliner I had wasn't that shape. The stainless case was more square in shape, with a round cystal. The watch was a whole lot flatter. It was a mechanical, manual wind, with no date function. The scripted Skyliner signature on the dial, was offcentre, and was in the bottom half of the dial on the right hand side. That would be in the lower right hand quarter. Centre seconds hand.

Must be different styles of this Skyliner, I didn't know that.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave,

I think I've seem them in circular cases too.









It maybe a Seiko range name?


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Stan said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think I've seem them in circular cases too.
> 
> ...


Stan, I think you must be correct. It took me by surprise a bit when I saw this pic from Roy. There must be a range of Skyliners.

Hope someone will read this post and come up with another pic.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep. Found a picture of a round one.









http://www.h4.dion.ne.jp/~katunori/LOVELOG...309a3d7ac0b.jpg

There are other pictures in Google images but they are pretty carp.









These watches do appeal to me a big bit.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great looking watch, bit like the GS range....Its nice to see a Seiko without the day/date spoiling the dial......IMHO


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Great looking watch, bit like the GS range....Its nice to see a Seiko without the day/date spoiling the dial......IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys.....

thanks for the replies, but this is still not the watch I'm looking to see.

The Skyliner I had was a square, maybe slightly rectangular, stainless case, not very thick, maybe no more than 8mm measuring from the top of the crystal to the back of the case.

It was a manual wind without a date function.

It had a white dial without numerals, and divided into 12 segments, as the pic Roy has showed us.

The dial was round, set in the centre of this rectangular case.

The scripted Skyliner motif was in the bottom right hand segment of the dial.

It's getting interesting now, because that's two distinct styles under the Skyliner range already, thanks to the pic Stan posted,

I'd love to see one again, I keep doing a search on eBay to see if I can see one posted, but no luck so far.

If I do find one I will post a pic to show you.

Dave......


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Shaky said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking watch, bit like the GS range....Its nice to see a Seiko without the day/date spoiling the dial......IMHO
> ...


Here it is

Rectangular skyliner

Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That might be it...In gold not Stainless









Some more info.....

*the 6220 (dateless) and 6222 (date) were the mainstays of the 'skyliner' model which was produced from rougly 1962 til the early 70's. The same mvmts found in some other manual winders of that period.*

So its a cal. 6220.....

Were getting there....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I have it.... 6220-7990







Its a beauty


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think I have it.... 6220-7990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE ONE























That's the one in stainless steel. I'm impressed now.

It's a beauty isn't it, looks really nice on your wrist. It's quite flat so you don't keep banging it on things.

I remember it kept very good time, and it was easy to wind.

I don't normally like Japanese watches, but I really miss this one.

I think this is a lovely design.

Many thanks Guys, I appreciate your time and trouble.

Picture is now on my computer.










Dave....


----------

